# [By Demand] Digit DVD/CD March 2006



## Raaabo (Jan 20, 2006)

Start demanding here...

PLEASE do not ask for Linux DVDs because you know i cannot provide it! For special issues we might do this but I obviously CANNOT fill the Digit DVD with a linux distro only! I hope everyone understands why this is so...

Raaabo


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 20, 2006)

Well how about 2 cds and a dvd for a month. Ofcourse. the DVD would be filled with Suse 10. The two cds can have enough content to keep others happy too. Besides, if you plan the cd contents properly then the 2 cds contents can cover up for the usual data on the dvd. I feel its better sometimes to come with a small surprise to anyone who buy digit. The Mega Issue turns out to be a mega issue for digit than the readers, shocking to see even a nightmare for some others on the board. 2 cds and a Dvd is not too much to ask, considering someone already did that for many a months at a cheaper price. I know you can do nothing about this, but its just toying with the idea, mebbe someone else feels it can work too. 

Just my views


----------



## agnels (Jan 20, 2006)

What about 2CDs and 1DVD
1 CD for Software other for Games
I dont mind if you discontinue hard copy of Fast Track Book and instead give it in PDF form


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 20, 2006)

Dot Net 2.0 System Development Kit

and whatever stuff demanded by gxsaurav & tapomay

and its 29 jan where has that feburary preview thread got to !!!


----------



## sudipto (Jan 20, 2006)

yes, one more vote for 2cd's .i dont have a dvd drive so i preserve the dvd in the case.and 1 cd is not enough.you may give options like mag with dvd or mag with cds to the buyers.

btw nice topic for poll


----------



## harrytcr (Jan 20, 2006)

*2cds and dvd !!!!!*

i have a dvd drive.. but my dvd drive can read cds too... so 2 cds and dvd...
  
and i wont complain if  there i get 2 dvds......
 8)


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 20, 2006)

Softwares:
------------

DFX 7.3 Winamp (or latest)
Link

PAK-9 AVS 5 plugin for Winamp 5 (or latest)
Link

Mindscapes plugin for Winamp 5 (or latest)
Link

MSN Messenger 7.5.0311 (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/9/...6-b3b7-39adfdd60305/Install_MSN_Messenger.exe

DirectX 9.0c (December 2005 release) (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/1/...-8985-29a44c601264/directx_dec2005_redist.exe

Java Virtual Machine 5 Update 6 (or latest)
*jdl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=10343

VLC Player 0.8.4a
*mirrors.ircam.fr/pub/videolan/vlc/0.8.4a/win32/vlc-0.8.4a-win32.exe

QuickTime 7.0.4 Standalone Installer (or latest)
*a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20060104/qtinstall.info.apple.com/snape/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

Nokia PC Suite Version 6.7 release 22 (or latest)
*nds2.nokia.com/files/support/global/phones/software/Nokia_PC_Suite_67_rel_22_eng_us.msi

Winamp 5.12 Pro (or latest)
*download.nullsoft.com/winamp/client/winamp512_pro.exe

DivX Play Bundle 6.1 (or latest)
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXPlay.exe

DivX Create Bundle 6.0.3 (or latest)
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXCreate.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nero:
------

Nero 6.6.0.18 (or latest)
ftp://ftp5.us.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.18_no_yt.exe

NeroVision Express v3.1.0.21 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.21_no_yt.exe

InCD v4.3.20.1 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe

Nero Media Player v1.4.0.35 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.35.exe

Nero Burning ROM 7.0.1.4 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.us.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.4_eng.exe

Nero 7 Help Files (or latest)
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_chm_eng.exe
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_pdf_eng.exe

Nero 6 Help Files

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Graphics Drivers:
--------------------

Nvidia ForceWare Graphics Driver 81.98 (WinXP)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/81.98/81.98_forceware_winxp2k_english_whql.exe

Nvidia ForceWare Graphics Driver 81.98 (Win98)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/81.98/81.98_forceware_win9x_english.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Soundcard Drivers:
----------------------

Realtek AC97 audio driver package a3.82 (or latest)
ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/ac97/alc650/WDM_A382.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Motherboard Drivers:
------------------------

NVIDIA nForce3 System Drivers v5.11 (Win2000-XP) (November 2005 release)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/nForce/5.11/nForce_5.11_winxp2k_international_whql.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Games -
---------

Far Cry Patch v1.31
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.31.exe

Far Cry Patch v1.32
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.32.exe

Far Cry Patch v1.33
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.33.exe

AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry â€“ English
*amd.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=49673

Quake 4 Bonus Map Pack (Christmas 2005 Bonus Pack)
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/win32/Quake4_Quakemas_Map_Pack.exe

Age of Empires 3 update 1.04
*aom.zone.com/MGS/ES/loc/patch104/EN/aoe3-104-english.exe

-----------------------------------------

Please fulfill my request this time. I have been asking for the above mentioned list for past 2-3 months. I would really appreciate it if you would give them.
Please........

Gaurav


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 20, 2006)

By the way, where's the February 2006 CD/DVD preview?????


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 20, 2006)

lots of eye candy 
i.e. wallpapers, movie trailers,games

can u give me free and playable version of chess
aka UB9000


----------



## soham (Jan 20, 2006)

Go 4 a dual layer dvd . may be thats better than 2 cds & provides much more space .


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 20, 2006)

a e-book on

HOW TO MAKE YOUR DESKTOP A EYE CANDY




PLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## premsharma (Jan 20, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Well how about 2 cds and a dvd for a month. Ofcourse. the DVD would be filled with Suse 10. The two cds can have enough content to keep others happy too. Besides, if you plan the cd contents properly then the 2 cds contents can cover up for the usual data on the dvd. I feel its better sometimes to come with a small surprise to anyone who buy digit. The Mega Issue turns out to be a mega issue for digit than the readers, shocking to see even a nightmare for some others on the board. 2 cds and a Dvd is not too much to ask, considering someone already did that for many a months at a cheaper price. I know you can do nothing about this, but its just toying with the idea, mebbe someone else feels it can work too.
> 
> Just my views



I totally disagree with sourabh. One has to understand the percentage of Linux users is hardly 5-7% as compared to more than 90 % of windows users. Therefore, such requests for Linux distro should not be entertained at all. More over these distros are available every where. I don't understand why few guys out of their personal desire wants to put Raabo in trouble if he provides any linux distro. This poll will expose those who unrelently keeps asking for linux distros. Saurabh can keep 2 CDs or even 10 CDs for these Linux guys and spare DVD for Windows platform. Providing Cds with duplicate content is useless.

Something can be thought in special / mega issues for these Linux users but not on the cost of window users.


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 20, 2006)

Open Suse 10 CD (not DVD)  Please


----------



## Chirag (Jan 20, 2006)

GTA:VC long night mod and GTA:VC Nfs U2 Mod. GTA:VC nfs u2 mod is gr8. WE can drive nfs u2 cars in vc. Please Include them this time.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 21, 2006)

Nero Template Pack II[[Download Link]

Nero Template Package for Nero Vision 4 [Download Link]


Please provide this template packages.


----------



## n.regmi (Jan 22, 2006)

Well I dont want any Linux Distributions or softwares, they r useless for me. I bought CHIP Magazine of January 2006 and it has a DVD and 2 CDs for only Rs.100! and DIGIT charge 125 Rs for a DVD and only one CD with not so useful Fast Track Book ??

Another thing is CHIP has less advertisements as compare to Digit with better contents, and found CHIP is more customer friendly. The paper quality is very poor nowadays. 

Please guys Improve urself, otherwise I have to stop buying DIGIT and shift to CHIP and start Borrowing DIGIT and its CDsDVDs from college Library instead of buying lol.


----------



## Tapomay (Jan 22, 2006)

1. Ulead Video Studio 8

2. Nero Premium 7.0.1.4 (full package, with help files) & Nero Digital Pro 3.1.0.16

3. Abbyy Fine Reader 8

4. Pinnacle Studio 10

5. Magix MP3 Maker (latest version)

6. Opera 8.51 (with java and voice pack)

7. Microsoft java virtual machine (latest version)

8. Macromedia Shockwave Player (latest version)

9. Flyakite OSX 3

10. A full version game.



Thats all.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 22, 2006)

Adobe premiere Pro 2.0

After effect 7

Audition 2
Trout versions of these


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 22, 2006)

LIST [BIG DEMAND]

1. Grand Theft Auto (The game not mods)
2. Sims 2 Demo  (Jus try to include them)
3. Intel's latest Graphics Drivers
4. Autopatcher XP
5. Macromedia Shockwave player
6. Wallpapers
7. Wallpapers for mobile
8. Nice little games
9. A full version game 
10. Skins! Yeah good skins for Winamp, WMP etc
11. Latest Version of * Dev CPP *
12. Nokia PC suite Latest version
13. Java Runtime Environment

for those who post after this

I VOTE FOR GTA
I VOTE FOR GTA
I VOTE FOR GTA
I VOTE FOR GTA
I VOTE FOR GTA


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 22, 2006)

why not give 2 dvds?//


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 22, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> LIST [BIG DEMAND]
> 
> 1. Grand Theft Auto (The free version thingy)
> 2. Sims 2 Demo
> ...




I VOTE FOR GTA
I VOTE FOR GTA
I VOTE FOR GTA
I VOTE FOR GTA
I VOTE FOR GTA[/quote]


----------



## cybermanas (Jan 22, 2006)

n.regmi said:
			
		

> Well I dont want any Linux Distributions or softwares, they r useless for me. I bought CHIP Magazine of January 2006 and it has a DVD and 2 CDs for only Rs.100! and DIGIT charge 125 Rs for a DVD and only one CD with not so useful Fast Track Book ??
> 
> Another thing is CHIP has less advertisements as compare to Digit with better contents, and found CHIP is more customer friendly. The paper quality is very poor nowadays.
> 
> Please guys Improve urself, otherwise I have to stop buying DIGIT and shift to CHIP and start Borrowing DIGIT and its CDsDVDs from college Library instead of buying lol.


See the quality not quantity.Have u ever compared the cd/dvd contents of DIGIT and CHIP?


----------



## Chirag (Jan 22, 2006)

I want mods, patches, maps of games. Gta:sa, gta:vc, F.E.A.R. Quake 4, Half Life2. Give mods and mods for games. Please


----------



## sudipto (Jan 22, 2006)

but fast track book is really useful,atleast to me.though not aware of CHIP's content.


----------



## cybermanas (Jan 23, 2006)

I want Conexant AC Link drivers for Suse Linux.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 23, 2006)

chirag said:
			
		

> GTA:VC long night mod and GTA:VC Nfs U2 Mod. GTA:VC nfs u2 mod is gr8. WE can drive nfs u2 cars in vc. Please Include them this time.



*Yeh 1000000+ votes from me too.*

Both me and Chirag want these from ages. 
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## vijay_ratlam (Jan 23, 2006)

GTA:VC long night mod
GTA:VC Nfs U2 Mod.


 GTA:VC nfs u2 mod is grate. Please Include them.


Please Please....

I beg you please....

I gonna die after just 70 years. Please fullfill my last wish.
RABOOO u r my god please give this and I promise I will do whatever you want.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 23, 2006)

WOW : Another vote for GTA : VC.


Please raboo look.

We also requested this last month.and also in december.
Please give it this time.And I gonna do a party.


----------



## navneeth_snr (Jan 23, 2006)

Gentoo 2005.1 Linux


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Jan 23, 2006)

I Want Feb CD/DVD Preview 
I guess Raabo will be able to provide it with  March CD/ DVD


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Digit CD/DVD Archive


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 23, 2006)

YEAH GTA IS WINNING COME ON GUYS VOTE VOTE VOTE

VOTE FOR GTA

RAABO WE NEED GTA
RAABO WE NEED GTA
I VOTE FOR GTA
I VOTE FOR GTA
I VOTE FOR GTA

P.S





			
				raabo said:
			
		

> Couldn't care less, I buy Digit for the mag contents not the software


Whats does that exactly means. Who buys Digit to reads the ads in it???


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jan 23, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> LIST [BIG DEMAND]
> 
> 1. Grand Theft Auto (The free version thingy)
> 2. Sims 2 Demo
> ...



vote for gta as well as all mentioned above


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 23, 2006)

@raaabo: You could hava added another option.
* I'am too impatient for di9it to give, I downloaded it myself! *
Nothing to demand this time, but why don't you guys make a newsection on Digital Passion called Linux Cafe. That wud make the mag a one-stop soln..


----------



## Chirag (Jan 23, 2006)

Gta:vc mod is gr8. In that whole vc ppl turn into zombie.

gta:vc u2 is also gr8. In that we can drive nfs u2 cars in vc.

Quake4, hl2, cof2, battle-field 2 mods. 

Guys support me. So that rabs will be forced to give mods after the request of so many ppl.


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 23, 2006)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> lots of eye candy
> i.e. wallpapers, movie trailers,games
> 
> can u give me free and playable version of chess
> aka UB9000



yes
i agree with katrina
and celebs wally is a must


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 24, 2006)

three simple requests
1) HALF LIFE 2 DEMO, PLEEEEASE(this one a must)
2) ALL THE DIGIT ISSUES OF LAST 2 OR 3 YEARS IN PDF FORMAT(this one a must)
3) LATEST ACROBAT READER v7(SIZE is MORE THAN 300 mb )


----------



## adityaksharma (Jan 24, 2006)

SUSE 10!!!!!! 


plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## adityaksharma (Jan 24, 2006)

and yeah GTA NFS U2 MOD!!!!


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jan 25, 2006)

i do love to get suse on DVD, but i promise, i will kill raboo if he dont provide it even on special issues(i have no probs if he provide it on next month dvd).


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 25, 2006)

Digit Archive
February CD/DVD, Magazine preview


----------



## hpotter606 (Jan 25, 2006)

@ cybermanas
I totally agree with you. Digit's DVD and CD contents are better than DVD and 2 CDs of CHIP. 

@ sudipto
The fast track books are very useful for me too. But if they are going to stop that series to give 1 extra CD then i havent got problem. They can continue to give fast track in pdf format.


Please give *ground control 2 demo*.


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 25, 2006)

Whats gonna be march's fasttrack? Hope its useful. I love that book very very much.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 25, 2006)

VOTE FOR
GTA : VC Longnight MOD
and

GTA ; VC Underground 2 MOD


Please give it,.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jan 25, 2006)

My demands of this Month: 

*
 Ulead Video Studio 9.0 Link 174MB 
 Ulead CD & DVD Picture Show 4.0 Link 83MB 
 Template Package for Nero Vision 4 Link 35.5MB 
 Nero Photoshow elite 1.01 Link 22 MB 
 Pinnacle Studio Plus 9.3.9 Link 215MB 
*




Note: The Demand thread should be opened only after giving past month's preview. How can I know my demands are taken consideration last month. That is why I repeated it here. I can remove the ones accepted last month, only after the preview thread appeares.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 26, 2006)

Adobe after effect 7, tryout it's 1100 MB for god knows what reason

*www.adobe.com/products/tryadobe/download.jsp?ftpID=3295

must be all the junk


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 26, 2006)

Adobe Aftereffect=1.1 GB? Dude there is only 4.6 GB available. Don't waste the precious space.


----------



## cybermanas (Jan 26, 2006)

Sreekanth V said:
			
		

> Note: The Demand thread should be opened only after giving past month's preview. How can I know my demands are taken consideration last month. That is why I repeated it here. I can remove the ones accepted last month, only after the preview thread appeares.



I agree.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 26, 2006)

man wat is in it tht it is 1100 MB!!
adobe is certainly going mad bringing out such bulky softwares.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jan 26, 2006)

can we get playstation demo games


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 26, 2006)

cybermanas said:
			
		

> Sreekanth V said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i also totally agree and where is the preview. i think it will be posted in  march


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 26, 2006)

Maybe some day Digit can give double DVDs  I won't mind it anymore b'coz i am gonna but DVD write soon  

------------------------------
*I VOTE FOR
GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA GTA*


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 26, 2006)

GTA : VC Longnight Mod

GTA : VC Underground 2 mod



Please give them.
Or I will die.....


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah another GTA vote. But wat is he doing in Qwerty Maniacs avatar?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 26, 2006)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> cybermanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they should scrap the *Digitized* forum since, since they (Raaabo, others) don't give out what we demand + they doesn't post the preview in time.
Last month's delay may be acceptable, but if they are gonna be late in everything in this forum, then no use of the *Digitized* forum.
This s_h_i_t can't be & won't be accepted.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 26, 2006)

Winamp 5.x (Latest)

Age of Empires 3 update 1.04
*aom.zone.com/MGS/ES/loc/patch104/EN/aoe3-104-english.exe


----------



## danny14871 (Jan 26, 2006)

Please Provide the Demo of The Sims 2. and the latest version of muvee autoproducer. Also i am sure you can avoid 1 CD,1 DVD and provide 1 DVD Dual layer disc. Also try to improve the paper quality and reduce the number of ads. Do so or i think twice before renewing my subscription which ends by September 2006.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 27, 2006)

After effect is a serious Pro level software, in the league of Alias Motionbuilder, 3D Max, Maya, Houdini, Avid Liquid, etc no wonder it is big, but if possible Digit plz provide it

*download.adobe.com/pub/adobe/aftereffects/win/7.x/After_Effects_7_0_Tryout.zip

this is the direct link, 1215 MB

make it a adobe prduction suite month, plz plz plz raboo


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 27, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> Yeah another GTA vote. But wat is he doing in Qwerty Maniacs avatar?



Are maine uska avatar udhar liya hai. 8)  He won't dont mind this cause he is my friend.


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 27, 2006)

k mate hope he will be back soon.

Dude gxsaurav. Are you sure u wanna wate 1 GB of Digit DVD with that? Hey digit guys provide a dual core DVD if you are including that.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 27, 2006)

Why waste one gb on a trial software.

Better if u give big huge freeware games.

or 

Game making and modelling softwares.

But A more vote (from me again) for GTA : VC Mods.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 27, 2006)

I won't call that wasteage, digit did provided Photoshop, Indesign CS2 etc too, & they were trial also, so y not this

infact, i can say that providing a new linux distribution each month is a wasteage, insted providing software is better idea


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 27, 2006)

Well gx saurav is rite. He is also a Digit member so his opinion shoud be valued. But i hope if digit provides it you will not be disappointed in anyway and i also hope it will come to some use to other members also (My Adobe Illustrater Demo is gonna expire he he he  )Anyways

*One more vote for GTA*


----------



## kuch_kehna_hai (Jan 27, 2006)

another vote for after effect 7 trial


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 28, 2006)

I just forgot. Can you guys plzzz provide Nokia PC Suite this time?


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Jan 28, 2006)

My Demand for March
stop giving previews of cd/dvd and magazines after people buy ur magazines


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 28, 2006)

AGENT_SMITH said:
			
		

> My Demand for March
> stop giving previews of cd/dvd and magazines after people buy ur magazines




      


VOTE FOR GTA : VC MODS

Link

*www.gtagaming.com


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 28, 2006)

AGENT_SMITH said:
			
		

> My Demand for March
> stop giving previews of cd/dvd and magazines after people buy ur magazines



LOL Yeah wat he said is true though.

VOTING (AGAIN) FOR GTA [*NOT FOR MODS BUT FOR THE GAME ITSELF. ANY VERSION PLZZ PROVIDE]*


----------



## mehulved (Jan 28, 2006)

Why are u'll making impossible demands for 2 CD's and 1 DVD. Its is not possible to download and burn so much content and deliver it in time.


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 28, 2006)

k no demands for 2 cds. My only demand is it to include GTA the game.


----------



## vignesh (Jan 28, 2006)

OpenSuse 10.0.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm waiting since a LONG time for OpenSUSE 10...

And DIGIT is not giving it in ne edition.

Pls 4 GOD sake, give it in this edition!!!


----------



## mehulved (Jan 28, 2006)

I guess you'll have to wait vishal. Hopefully they d give it out this time after so many people's demand


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 28, 2006)

vignesh said:
			
		

> OpenSuse 10.0.....





			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I'm waiting since a LONG time for OpenSUSE 10...
> 
> And DIGIT is not giving it in ne edition.
> 
> Pls 4 GOD sake, give it in this edition!!!



Dudes can't u wait a bit? perhabs for a newer version. I think july will be a special issue. Can't u 'adjust' till that day? If you can't subscribe to Linux For You. But i think they have already provided Open Suse 10.0. Need to check my cd collection.

*Another vote for GTA the game*


----------



## danny14871 (Jan 28, 2006)

Please give the sims 2 demo. PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

AND change to 1 DVD dual layer


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 28, 2006)

He he SIMS 2 DEMO.. We need a PG tag in that case. 

My third demand: Java Runtime Environment (Latest)

* another vote for GTA the game *


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 29, 2006)

gIVE TWO DVDS AND NO CD . iT WILL COST YOU JUST 10 RS MORE


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah i agree for that but i think there are lot of digit subscriber who don't have a DVD ROM. Even i don't have but i will get it soon .


----------



## mehulved (Jan 29, 2006)

Cost isn't the only factor hindering your request people. Consider getting all that software that a DVD can hold. 
2 CD's =700x2=1400mb
1 CD+1 DVD=700+4500=5200mb
2 DVD=4500x2=9000mb
It is difficult to download and burn 9000mb for all those readers of digit magazine in 1 month. Also, consider the time required in decision making. So, please stop making such irrational requests till we get better technology.


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah those who read Digit Diary will know that.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 29, 2006)

in my opinion, 1 CD & 1 DVD should be given & should be enough

provide all the softwares in DVD, but not those in CD

in CD provide the most essential & must have softwares, like, adobe reader, drivers, updates & service packs etc

anyone who has the DVD drive can get what's in the CD drive, while those who only got a CD drive can still live with the important contents

Suse 10. is in beta stage already, by july it will be released in final version, & maybe with some bug fix service packs too, so better provide, 5 CDs of Suse 10.1 in july only so that anyone can install it weather they have CD or DVD drive


----------



## jain_pranav (Jan 29, 2006)

*required softwares plzzzz*

hi  raboo .I want the software of nokia theme studio for s60 series  &  also some cool mobile tools
Also if u have any software which plays PS2 Cds


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 29, 2006)

February Preview


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL you want February Preview in the March's DVD and CD?


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Jan 30, 2006)

I saw digit on stands today
will buy tomorrow and post the preview
hope it helps raabo


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 30, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> LOL you want February Preview in the March's DVD and CD?



That's so lame of u.
That wasn't at all funny.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 30, 2006)

Realtek AC97 audio driver package a3.82 (or latest)
ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/ac97/alc650/WDM_A382.exe


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 30, 2006)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> sujithtom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   I was seriuos man This is a page u post abt the things u want in March's CD and DVD and nothing else. Well its not a place flame also. so lets stop it

@ AGENT_SMITH: You saw Feb Digit in news stand? You mean by January they got February Digit copies?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 30, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> g_goyal2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok.
I posted it here cos there was no place else to post the request for a preview.


----------



## navneeth_snr (Jan 30, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> in my opinion, 1 CD & 1 DVD should be given & should be enough
> 
> provide all the softwares in DVD, but not those in CD
> 
> ...



Good Suggesion!

Also Digit can provide linux like Mandriva 2006 - 3 CDs in March Issue!


----------



## sudipto (Jan 30, 2006)

@ gxsaurav, completely agree with you.
plz dont stop giving CDs,give the essential things in the CD i.e. fast track in pdf or digit archive , service packs,autopacher etc.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jan 30, 2006)

DivX Play Bundle 6.1
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXPlay.exe

DivX Create Bundle 6.0.3
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXCreate.exe


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Jan 31, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> g_goyal2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes
I even got the Feb issue today
here are the details



> *Magazine contents*
> 
> *Digital Passion*
> Overbrain!
> ...


----------



## cybermanas (Jan 31, 2006)

Brilliant,now we get the preview from newsstand.Digit is improving.


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 31, 2006)

I think i'll get feb preview in March's EDITION


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 31, 2006)

i got feb issue today but no preview yet
BTW i am a subscriber. it is to surprise how i got feb issue in jan


----------



## soham (Jan 31, 2006)

I want february issue preview


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 31, 2006)

Hmm early mag delivery but no preview???


----------



## Krish_krish (Jan 31, 2006)

Please sir,
Include T++ 
-the acounting software


----------



## mehulved (Jan 31, 2006)

Maybe they were so busy in delivering the mag early that they didn't get the time to put up the preview.


----------



## sudipto (Jan 31, 2006)

instead of preview they are giving the original magazine ,thats too before the time.Good work, i hope this trend will continue for the rest of the year, i mean availability of the magazine at the right time.


----------



## Krish_krish (Feb 1, 2006)

*include CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X3*

please include
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X3
and T++


----------



## Krish_krish (Feb 1, 2006)

please include 
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X3 
and T++


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 1, 2006)

I nearly forgot to say this

* Plz add LISP complier and tutorials PLz Plz plz*


----------



## dfordigit (Feb 1, 2006)

*Arcade games*

Dear sir/Madam,

I want small games (it may be good if  20-50 mb in size) from 

*arcade.reflexive.com/redirect.aspx?ra&pid=393566551426817320911354

This is very big collection of arcade games from different houses.All games at this site may be played easily !?!? DO YOU GET WHAT I MEAN?

All readers of digit will be glad after some days if they find one thing for all game.

*REFLEXIVE ARCADE IS THE BEST GAMESIDE.*


----------



## dfordigit (Feb 1, 2006)

*MARCH DVD*

*ADOBE AUDITION VERSION 2.0

GET IT NOW!!!!!!!

NEW VERSION!!*


----------



## pratheesh_prakash (Feb 2, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> I nearly forgot to say this
> 
> * Plz add LISP complier and tutorials PLz Plz plz*



I too need LISP compiler and tutorials.....plz.....plzz.....plzzz

and also Genetic Algorithm tools and neural network Tools


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Arcade games*



			
				dfordigit said:
			
		

> Dear sir/Madam,
> 
> All readers of digit will be glad after some days if they find one thing for all game.
> 
> *REFLEXIVE ARCADE IS THE BEST GAMESIDE.*



I know what u r talking about.


Anyway a More vote for *GTA : Vice City Mods

Gta: VC Longnigt mod 
gta:vc underground mod*


----------



## abhinav (Feb 3, 2006)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> why not give 2 dvds?//



They will charge 25 Rs./- More  



			
				sudipto said:
			
		

> but fast track book is really useful,atleast to me.though not aware of CHIP's content.



Visit your nearest shop vendor
 



			
				vijay_ratlam said:
			
		

> GTA:VC long night mod
> GTA:VC Nfs U2 Mod.
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever   :roll: 




			
				spashy said:
			
		

> sujithtom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
One more vote*



			
				Â©Baseâ„¢ said:
			
		

> vijay_7287 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Want kat's Wallpaper eka Celebs..*



			
				paul_007 said:
			
		

> three simple requests
> 1) HALF LIFE 2 DEMO, PLEEEEASE(this one a must)
> 2) ALL THE DIGIT ISSUES OF LAST 2 OR 3 YEARS IN PDF FORMAT(this one a must)
> 3) *LATEST ACROBAT READER v7*(SIZE is MORE THAN 300 mb )



*Edit that with Acrobat Reader Demo this time....
Thats my original request*




			
				Sreekanth V said:
			
		

> My demands of this Month:
> 
> *
> Ulead Video Studio 9.0 Link 174MB
> ...



_Agree with ya_



			
				danny14871 said:
			
		

> Please give the sims 2 demo. PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> AND change to *1 DVD dual layer*



Not possible in indian Mag at the moment  



			
				Vyasram said:
			
		

> gIVE TWO DVDS AND NO CD . iT WILL COST YOU JUST 10 RS MORE



What do u think.....
Hmmm it will take 3 times more time to make one DVD then a CD
Also will charge them more.

They need to pay more to the DVD-Maker.....dont know if they make DVD themself  

Last point , many subcribers with no DVD ROM :roll: 



			
				jain_pranav said:
			
		

> hi  raboo .I want the software of nokia theme studio for s60 series  &  also some cool mobile tools
> Also if u have any software which plays PS2 Cds



Buddy Emulator's arent legal
And the theme maker will be a triel only.



			
				g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> Realtek AC97 audio driver package a3.82 (or latest)
> ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/ac97/alc650/WDM_A382.exe


One more vote!



			
				cybermanas said:
			
		

> Brilliant,now we get the preview from newsstand.Digit is improving.





			
				sujithtom said:
			
		

> Hmm early mag delivery but no preview???





			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Maybe they were so busy in delivering the mag early that they didn't get the time to put up the preview.





			
				sudipto said:
			
		

> instead of preview they are giving the original magazine ,thats too before the time.Good work, i hope this trend will continue for the rest of the year, i mean availability of the magazine at the right time.



 Highlighted.

_Ok....what I need to say now is:_

See raaabo is a busy guy.
So....happens sometime.
Dont make fuss out of it  

Hmmm hope this way they wont repeat the same mistake again.

***********************************************************
*
My personal Requests now:*

1.Adobe Acrobat 7
2.C++ ebooks
3.More ebooks
4.No More Story or funny ebooks
5.Make a Mega pack of ebooks
6.Spread more knowledge through ebooks
7.Give away whole diGit history AGAIN with FAST TRACK Through ebooks
8.Try to get latest magazine(march) in ebooks
9.Lots and lots of ebooks!
     

10.Add blog editors like qumana.com's (please!)
11.No more request at the moment


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 3, 2006)

E-books? What happened to you Abinav? A sudden E-book fan? Funny how ppl can change. Anyways you can download those small softwares like Qumana yourself rite? Its widely available and is very small... Period.


----------



## sundar (Feb 3, 2006)

*SUSE 10 in any form Puh lease*

One more request for suse on DVD.. come on... 2 cds and one special very special DVD for Linux... why would ANYONE have a problem with that?? Even if u are a hardcore windower, u still might wanna try out SUSE 10.0 ... cause its worth it!


----------



## zinda (Feb 3, 2006)

*HOW ABOUT PC-BSD*



> PC-BSD has as its goal to be an easy to install and use desktop OS, which is built on the FreeBSD operating system. To accomplish this, it currently has a graphical installation, which will enable even UNIX novices to easily install and getup and running. The system comes loaded with the "K" Desktop Environment (KDE), which lets users immediately sit down to a familiar interface. Also developed exclusively for PC-BSD is the PBI system, which lets users download and install their applications in a self-extracting & installing format, similar to InstallShieldÂ® on WindowsÂ®. More information about PC-BSD's goals and vision



HomePage of PCBSD

Some Installation Screenshots

Some Package Manager Screenshots

DOWNLOAD PAGE OF PC-BSD

This is LOT better than any *Nix and even FreeBSD(on which it is based)

(especially, Better than OpenSUSE Linux 10 which is just a fedora like clone/version of SUSE Linux Professional ie openSuse features no MP3 codec, no acrobat reader, no MPEG plugin,and many such stupid NO's)


AND Hey All of the above S*xy thing comes in ONLY 2 CDs!!

--->>> Raabo's Got a choice and so many others


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 4, 2006)

Dude listen me. I tried installing PC BSD. It sux. It need a whole Hard disk. It will format the whole hard disk at the installation time.


----------



## .:deadman:. (Feb 4, 2006)

Why do you guys demads wirh so much hope!!!!!!!!
rarely do they satisfy..........

After demading from months they have not given SUSE10
this month they may give.but next version will come out soon.........
this is just a example.......


----------



## abhinav (Feb 4, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> E-books? What happened to you Abinav? A sudden E-book fan? Funny how ppl can change. Anyways you can download those small softwares like Qumana yourself rite? Its widely available and is very small... Period.



Hey dude I can,
Actually I already have.


Well just wanted to share this software with the whole nations at a time  
Since many of them are'nt aware  


Hmmm yeh ebooks.


----------



## zinda (Feb 4, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> Dude listen me. I tried installing PC BSD. It sux. It need a whole Hard disk. It will format the whole hard disk at the installation time.



Well there is nothing sort of what u say  
The PCBSD installation screenshots claerly shows a screenshot where one has to select partition for installation, and it doesn't requires full hdd.

Don't Believe me?? take a look yourself

I think this satisfies ur criticism, as there is a option to customize the Disklabel (ie HD partitions)


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 4, 2006)

Well dude
Belive me. I have installed it. I am not saying after reading or seeing it on screenshots.


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 4, 2006)

When you boot  into the pcbsd installer, you are given a ncurses based menu structure b4 starting the graphical installer rite? 
There select setup partitions and press 'c' to create an empty slice. This will be allocated totally for freebsd within which you can specify different partitions such as / or /home or swap. Press 'q' to exit and then start the graphical installer.


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmm never tried that. I just skipped to the graphical screen because i had no manual. The it just fried my whole hard disk.


----------



## tukaibatman (Feb 5, 2006)

*visual studio editions*

can you give the visual studio express versions which can now be downloaded for free
Atleast one of them a month Eg C++ in March, Visual Basic in April etc


----------



## fnatic@play (Feb 5, 2006)

Windows Vista - the theme pack. i found a 270 MB transformation pack on softpedia. 

i'm sorry .. but i lost tat link as well. so - it wud be gr8 if u cud include tat as well.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 6, 2006)

*Mods for

GTA : VC

Longnight mod and Underground 2 mod.*


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Got an another request

150 top rated extensions for firefox 1.5


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, since the time period for request is going to be over soon, I'm posting my March 2006 CD/DVD demand list hoping that Raaabo would have a look at it & try to give some (hoping for all) of the below:

Softwares -
-------------

MSN Messenger 7.5.0311 (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/9/...6-b3b7-39adfdd60305/Install_MSN_Messenger.exe

VLC Player 0.8.4a
*mirrors.ircam.fr/pub/videolan/vlc/0.8.4a/win32/vlc-0.8.4a-win32.exe

QuickTime 7.0.4 Standalone Installer (or latest)
*a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20060104/qtinstall.info.apple.com/snape/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

Nokia PC Suite Version 6.7 release 22 (or latest)
*nds2.nokia.com/files/support/global/phones/software/Nokia_PC_Suite_67_rel_22_eng_us.msi

DivX Play Bundle 6.1 (or latest)
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXPlay.exe

DivX Create Bundle 6.x (or latest)
*download.divx.com/divx/DivXCreate.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nero:
------

Nero 6.6.0.18 (or latest)
ftp://ftp5.us.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.18_no_yt.exe

NeroVision Express v3.1.0.21 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.21_no_yt.exe

InCD v4.3.20.1 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe

Nero Media Player v1.4.0.35 (or latest)
ftp://ftp3.usw.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.35.exe

Nero Burning ROM 7.0.1.4 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.us.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.1.4_eng.exe

Nero 7 Help Files (or latest)
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_chm_eng.exe
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_pdf_eng.exe

Nero 6 Help Files

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Soundcard Drivers:
----------------------

Realtek AC97 audio driver package a3.82 (or latest)
ftp://61.56.86.122/pc/ac97/alc650/WDM_A382.exe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Games -
---------

Far Cry Patch v1.31
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.31.exe

Far Cry Patch v1.32
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.32.exe

Far Cry Patch v1.33
*patches.ubi.com/far_cry/far_cry_v1.33.exe

AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry â€“ English
*amd.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=49673

Quake 4 Bonus Map Pack (Christmas 2005 Bonus Pack)
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/win32/Quake4_Quakemas_Map_Pack.exe

Age of Empires 3 update 1.04
*aom.zone.com/MGS/ES/loc/patch104/EN/aoe3-104-english.exe

-----------------------------------------

Please fulfill my request this time. I have been asking for the above mentioned list for past 2-3 months. I would really appreciate it if you would give them.
Please........

Gaurav


----------



## andi1984 (Feb 6, 2006)

one dvd and two cds!
no fast track

DO INCLUDE WALLPAPERS OF ACTRESSES MODELS AND  NATURE! ITS A MUST!


----------



## sudipto (Feb 6, 2006)

1 more vote for VLC Player & nero burning ROM


----------



## abhinav (Feb 8, 2006)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Hey Got an another request
> 
> 150 top rated extensions for firefox 1.5



Reaally wanted!


----------



## fnatic@play (Feb 8, 2006)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Games -
> ---------
> 
> ...



OH YEAH! .. we need .. we need!!!!!!!


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Feb 8, 2006)

dude can u give my most favourite development tool eclipse latest version please. i am desperatly waiting for it. provide the JDT and J2EE(ofcourse free) plugins.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 8, 2006)

Any Cafe Software please, also if you can manage to give a list of Regional Software Vendors in India.

I found Cafe Zee useful for me, but can't find a dealer in Chennai. 

One more suggestion: Please include minimum requirements for the games and software that you give in the CD/DVD.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 8, 2006)

Nero 6.6.1.4 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.usw.nero.com/Nero-6.6.1.4_no_yt.exe

NeroVision Express v3.1.0.25 (or latest)
ftp://ftp1.usw.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.25_no_yt.exe

Nero Media Player 1.4.0.35b (or latest)
ftp://ftp2.usw.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.35b.exe

Nero Burning ROM 7.0.5.4 (or latest)
ftp://ftp2.usw.nero.com/software/nero7/Nero-7.0.5.4_eng_no_yt.exe


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 8, 2006)

MSN Messenger 7.5.0324 (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/5/...7-8927-6fe5d8cfc582/Install_MSN_Messenger.exe


----------



## Chirag (Feb 8, 2006)

Mods and Patches for games. GTA:VC and GTA:SA specially.


----------



## Krish_krish (Feb 8, 2006)

*Corel suit*

*please include 
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X3
-A nice disigning tool *


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello Raabo bhaiyya
Please include Autopatcher XP instead of all those unwanted trial versions.Pleaseeeeeee!!!!


----------



## vijay_7287 (Feb 9, 2006)

another vote for firefox extensions

and my old demand give this forum on the CD


----------



## sudipto (Feb 9, 2006)

> my old demand give this forum on the CD


thats a nice idea  1+1 vote for that


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 9, 2006)

Adobe Reader 7.0.7 (WinXP)
*ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/7x/7.0.7/enu/AdbeRdr707_en_US.exe


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 10, 2006)

UFO007 said:
			
		

> Hello Raabo bhaiyya
> Please include Autopatcher XP instead of all those unwanted trial versions.Pleaseeeeeee!!!!



From When is Autopatcher a TRIAL ???


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 10, 2006)

*My Most Desired LIST !!!*

*Intel C++ Compiler 9.0.024*

*Macromedia Studio*

*Macromedia Fireworks (if not the studio)*

*Mathcad 13.0 Enterprise Edition*

*Wininternals ERD Commander 2005*

*AUTOPATCHER   (do I need 2 request 4 it ???)*


----------



## lywyre (Feb 10, 2006)

Oracle Express Edition
Visual Studio Express Edition


Also, it would be nice if you mention what requested software are included in the Discs in March Preview. That way we would know how much you listen to us.


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 11, 2006)

PLZZ PROVIDE THE LATEST SUN'S JAVA ENVIRONMENT PLZZZZZ


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 11, 2006)

*Windows Server 2003 Service Pack*


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 11, 2006)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Hey Got an another request
> 
> 150 top rated extensions for firefox 1.5



my vote too


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 11, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> PLZZ PROVIDE THE LATEST SUN'S JAVA ENVIRONMENT PLZZZZZ



They did provide it.
JRE 5.0 Update 6 is the latest available.
Check out the eesentials or system folder in Digital Tools on Feb '06 DVD.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 11, 2006)

J2SE Development Kit 5.0 Update 6 with NetBeans IDE 5.0 Bundle
*192.18.97.53/ECom/EComTicketServle...-nb-5.0-oth-JPR:1/jdk-1_5_0_06-nb-5_0-win.exe

J2SE(TM) Development Kit 5.0 Update 6
*192.18.97.53/ECom/EComTicketServle..._06-oth-JPR:2/jdk-1_5_0_06-windows-i586-p.exe

Windows AMD64 Platform - J2SE(TM) Development Kit 5.0 Update 6
*192.18.97.53/ECom/EComTicketServle..._06-oth-JPR:15/jdk-1_5_0_06-windows-amd64.exe


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 11, 2006)

nVidia Forceware Drivers v81.98 (WinXP) (February 2006 release)
*download.nvidia.com/Windows/81.98/81.98_forceware_winxp2k_english_whql.exe


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 11, 2006)

@g_goyal2000: Is it?? I didn't check the DVD sorry.

*Flash (latest version) [Not flash player]
Shockwave Player latest version.*


----------



## anandk (Feb 12, 2006)

NERO 7
adobe reader (update) 7.0.7
XPize 4.2 MCE
DirectX 9.0c February 2006


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 12, 2006)

*Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver *

Size 5.x MB
Link: *asia.cnet.com/downloads/pc/swinfo/0,39000587,38000336r-39083930s,00.htm


----------



## dfordigit (Feb 12, 2006)

DEAR SIR,

I demand newly released OFFICE 2003 GUJARATI TRYOUT VERSION .

ADOBE AUDITION 2.0 TRYOUT.

OFFICE 2003 INDIAN LANGUAGE PACK.

SOFTWARE ON DOUBLE LAYER DVD (8.5 GB) ! Why not ?

Thank you.

JAI HIND!


----------



## dfordigit (Feb 12, 2006)

Dear sir,

SOFTWARE ON DOUBLE LAYER DVD 8.5 GB!

WHY NOT POSSIBLE WITH RS. 125/ ?

tHANK YOU!!


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 13, 2006)

i think the prob is that.. a linux distro is tooooooooo large to download......

most of the other  software that all are requesting can easily be downloaded by spending very little time.........


----------



## LegendKiller (Feb 13, 2006)

plz for god sake include the foll,
1.wallpapers
2.themes of windows blinds,winamp
3.autopatcher for december,jan
I dunno why they all of a sudden stopped these...


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 13, 2006)

@dfordigit: How can u be so sure that a 'Sir' would be downloading the softwares???

*[APPEAL FOR FLASH (THE SOFTWARE) WITHDRAWN]* I don't need them any more 

redemanding:

1) GTA (not mods and stuff, give the game  )
2) Wallpapers (eyecandy ones)
3) Skins (I miss them a lot )
4) additional packs for UT 2004 
5) Latest Shockwave player (10MB only)
6) for rest of the list check the first page


----------



## varun_ag (Feb 13, 2006)

No need of Suse 10 now. Its already in the CHIP DVD this month !!
So enjoy.


----------



## yashfordigit (Feb 14, 2006)

*PLEAE INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING SOFTWARES*

HELLO SIR,
I WANT

 ULEAD VIDEO STUDO 9
 ADOBE AFTER EFFECTS 7
 ADOBE PREMEIRE PRO
 ACID EXPRESS6
 SONY VEGAS LATEST VERSION


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: PLEAE INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING SOFTWARES*



			
				yashfordigit said:
			
		

> HELLO SIR,
> I WANT
> 
> ULEAD VIDEO STUDO 9
> ...



You forgot to mention THANK YOU!!!!!!!   

And* plz plz plz plz plz* plz plz plz
1)Start shooting Models for the cover
2)Start giving Wallpapers,themes....etc
3)Java Runtime(Latest)
4)Reduce no. of Game Demos


----------



## soham (Feb 14, 2006)

Acrobat 3d
3ds Max 8

PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Thanks


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 14, 2006)

Captain Crime said:
			
		

> Quiz_Master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one more vote


----------



## shaunak (Feb 14, 2006)

No linix plz
<<<

My list
> c++ learning ebooks
>opera theme pack


----------



## bkpeerless (Feb 15, 2006)

please give windows media player visualisations from microsoft.com 
also skins themes wallpaper


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 15, 2006)

I want the best things!
I want all the great softwares available here:-
*www.sonymediasoftware.com/download/step1.asp?catid=1
Almost all Sony softwares are there!


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 15, 2006)

And also if u are not going to give all of them then theses are MUST!

VegasÂ® 6

Vegas+DVD Production Suite

Please GIVE THESE!


----------



## dfordigit (Feb 16, 2006)

*ANNUAL ISSUE IN JUNE06*

HI,

Many of us have asked DIGIT to prvide softwares on DOUBLE LAYER DVD.
But i am sure that you will not go for this for some time.

Here is an idea! You may give DVD DL on your next annual issue i.e JUNE2006. SO, plan june 2006 DVD DL in advance.

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 16, 2006)

Give best desktop Enhancements for WinXP

Digit Choice specially for all ur readers


----------



## Chirag (Feb 16, 2006)

I also want desktop Enhancements for Win Xp

And lots and lots of mods, patches, maps and trailers of games.


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 16, 2006)

I want light FPS games playable on my antique piece.... a P3 on a 810 mobo.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 16, 2006)

1. Sony Screenblast Movie Studio
2. Cinema Craft Basic Encoder
3. TEMPenc3.0 Express Encoder
4. MainConcept MPEG Encoder
5. ULead DVD Movie Factory
6. Ulead VideoStudio


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Feb 17, 2006)

pREVIEW FOR mARCH


----------



## jamyang312 (Feb 17, 2006)

objectdock
gta
wallpapers


----------



## Chirag (Feb 17, 2006)

Eye Candys
3D Max 8 Trial
GTA:VC and GTA:SA mods.


----------



## Gunner (Feb 17, 2006)

A version of Skin Studio for Windows Blinds would be a great addition. That's something I've been looking for all this time !
Another great addition would be StyleXP or IconX or CursorXP, all of which are freewares (atleast as far as I know !)  !!!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Feb 17, 2006)

Please try to include AUTOPATCHER XP latest edition.It has been long since you include the last one.Please Raboo bhaiyya!!!!
Also if you can try to include some useful e-books such as those on physics,chemistry etc like the last month. Maybe you should reduce the space for those wallpapers. 
---------
Deepak


----------



## rohit261 (Feb 19, 2006)

as much of the demand for softwares has already been made i wont ask for more,it will be enough if
you could fulfill wishes of some.
i request you to please provide ebooks for science
(esp. physics) for graduation level as you had once provided.(one issue). you also  have readers who 
donot have computer as their main subject.


----------



## rohit261 (Feb 19, 2006)

i forgot abt corel's release.
try to include as many as you can.
*www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite?pagename=Corel3/Downloads/Trials


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 19, 2006)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> @g_goyal2000: Is it?? I didn't check the DVD sorry.
> 
> *Flash (latest version) [Not flash player]
> Shockwave Player latest version.*



Digit gave FLASH in either the DECEMBER / JANUARY DVD !!

Check it out !


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 19, 2006)

dfordigit said:
			
		

> DEAR SIR,
> 
> I demand ........




Talk about being POLITE and DEMANDING at the same time


----------



## kill_deep_singh (Feb 19, 2006)

*hey i want the following*

A LIST
plz give me the following

1. nVidia forceware latest driver
2.prince of persia the two thrones demo
3.stubbs the zombie demo
4.yahoo messenger updates
5.wallpapers
6.mods of farcry,hl2,mp2 and patch
7.norton antivirus 2006


----------



## kill_deep_singh (Feb 19, 2006)

*and plz give me this*

windows vista skins for windows blinds
prince of persia he two thrones demo


----------



## kato (Feb 19, 2006)

Okay as always i will start saying "I-want-linux-Distro"
and can we go by the poll up there and think we will get a distro

Okay other things i wud want wud be the softwares used to tweak Linux environment and desktop.I always wanted that. And if u r giving enhancements for XP be sure to give.
1) Style XP or Theme Patcher
2)Windows Blinds 5
3)Y'z Shadow
4)Avetunes and Avedesk
5)Y'z Toolbar
6)RKLauncher(i dont like the Y'z Dock and Object dock)


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 19, 2006)

Firefox Extensions
Firefox themes
Intel driver updates (PLZ PLZ PLZ)


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 19, 2006)

WE NEED 
The Vegas+DVD Production Suite 6:-
*www.sonymediasoftware.com/download/step2.asp?did=585
Softwares listed here:-
*osx.portraitofakite.com/pages/tutorials/Welcome to FlyakiteOSX/chapter5.htm
AND FlyakiteOSX:-
*osx.portraitofakite.com/

PLEASE GIVE THESE!


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 19, 2006)

@ upendra_gp: What does 'we' mean?? do u represent more than one person??

Style XP Latest Version
Intel Drivers

* One more vote for Grand Thef Auto*


----------



## Chirag (Feb 19, 2006)

Movie Trailers and Game mods, patches trailers. 

GTA:VC and GTA:SA mods.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey raaabo Commandos strike force demo By eidos is out . Its 654MB and the server does not have resume support. So Please Include it in the march DVD  or the APRIL issue. here is the site

*www.commandosstrikeforcedemo.com/


----------



## Red_Baron (Feb 20, 2006)

Autopatcher for Feb


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 20, 2006)

Red_Baron said:
			
		

> Autopatcher for Feb



I Second that STRONGLY !!!


And also include the Manuals and Documentation and Tuts for Blender
PLEASE
I wanna learn 3d animation


----------



## manas (Feb 20, 2006)

Give Autpatcher xp and all major antivirus updates regularly.That is all I want.


----------



## rohit261 (Feb 21, 2006)

kato said:
			
		

> Okay as always i will start saying "I-want-linux-Distro"
> and can we go by the poll up there and think we will get a distro
> 
> Okay other things i wud want wud be the softwares used to tweak Linux environment and desktop.I always wanted that. And if u r giving enhancements for XP be sure to give.
> ...


----------



## Bruce_Wayne (Feb 21, 2006)

how about some antivirus def such as norton, AVG (at least latest)


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 21, 2006)

A collection of all the antiviruses present free or paid!


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 21, 2006)

kato said:
			
		

> Okay as always i will start saying "I-want-linux-Distro"
> and can we go by the poll up there and think we will get a distro


both 2nd and 5th option says against it

so it makes 29+25=54%(more thn half) ppl asking not to give it this month


----------



## kato (Feb 21, 2006)

If that is so then he should have made only one option for same thing. So i cant even say both of the options count anyways no flames.

Yeah i had Forgotten Autopatcher required heavily.
Also mods For GTA:Vice City.


----------



## Ranjya (Feb 22, 2006)

Nvidia drivers Linux or no Digit.


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Feb 22, 2006)

Can I request this e-book please:

*www.iuniverse.com/bookstore/book_detail.asp?isbn=0-595-76754-0

It should be fun to read thrillers along with classics and computer books.


----------



## sudipto (Feb 23, 2006)

provide past 12 months digit in pdf format in CD.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 23, 2006)

kato said:
			
		

> If that is so then he should have made only one option for same thing. So i cant even say both of the options count anyways no flames.
> 
> Yeah i had Forgotten Autopatcher required heavily.
> Also mods For GTA:Vice City.



Had it been pnly two options, Linux could have not got these votes also. So many options are confusing. It is but natural that votes of similar kinds are added together. In this case linux 40% and against linux are arround more than 50%. 

Therefore, no need to trouble poor Raabo. However, such distros can be provided through special / mega / anniversary issues.


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 24, 2006)

"provide past 12 months digit in pdf format in CD."

they already give it,dont they?


----------



## manas (Feb 24, 2006)

Where is the preview Raaabo?
It's already 24th February.


----------



## kato (Feb 24, 2006)

premsharma said:
			
		

> kato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay i m not understanding you always seem to quote my comment and begin flames. I also said the same thing that it should have been only one option. Also i guess i did write no flames once again i say NO FLAMES


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 24, 2006)

He dint began flame
he just told you..rightly so!!
Its just you that who prejudice that every1 quoting you is flaming with you.

Lemme say this:NO FLAMES...


----------



## kato (Feb 24, 2006)

Okay let me clear it you are new and we have been flaming each other for nearly three months now in digitized section and if you want prooff check back old threads dont say before you look into the matter properly


----------



## sudipto (Feb 24, 2006)

@Captain Crime,
      they have provided pdf of DIGIT in DVD, not in CD.and i am new to DIGIT,so if they had provided it before jan 06 issue i have no clue!


----------



## adi87 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey RAAABO.
When is the preview being posted?
And yes.save SuSE LINUX 10 ( Final release)for the special June edition.


----------



## ashwinkumar (Feb 25, 2006)

SUSE 10  plzz


----------



## soumya (Feb 25, 2006)

I want all d latest versions of d following:

Autopatcher XP
SIMS 2 Demo
KLITE CODEC PACK
QUICKTIME
WINAMP
DIVX
REAL
NERO

Plz include wallpapers 2!


----------



## varun_ag (Feb 26, 2006)

Don't expect latest version of softwares at least from DIGIT ..


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Feb 27, 2006)

varun_ag said:
			
		

> Don't expect latest version of softwares at least from DIGIT ..



I totally agree.
So much so, I have started sending links to my friend for downloading cos he has an unlimited broadband connection.
I think I'll have to stop buying Digit.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 27, 2006)

some full version game in one cd.   try if u can patch up with some one.


----------

